# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Spell checker

## Houses4Rent

Is there no spell checker here? By the time I see my typos the editing period has lapsed.

----------


## IanF

Look for a spell checker add on for your browser.

----------


## Houses4Rent

Thanks, will do (FF)

----------


## Dave A

There's an ABC button you can click. But as Ian suggests, adding or enabling a spell checker add-on to your browser is the best solution as it'll autocorrect or highlight questionable spelling automatically.

(I thought all browsers come with it by default nowadays - Guess I was wrong  :Embarrassment:  )

----------


## Houses4Rent

Where is this ABC button in this forum application?
Most of the buttons are greyed/inactive anyway. No idea why.

----------


## Dave A

> Where is this ABC button in this forum application?

----------


## AndyD

:No:  :No:  :No: 

Maybe Firefox hid the ABC button somewhere?

----------


## Dave A

:Hmmm:  Looks like a little more digging into the issue is required.

It's going to have to wait for the weekend though  :Sorry: 
My to-do list dost overfloweth just at the moment.

----------


## Houses4Rent

no rush, for now the FF spell checker will do. Thanks

----------

